# Recommended Android Apps



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2013)

As noted in another thread, I recently purchased a Samsung Galaxy S III. What apps do ye recommend? I'm not only looking for Christian apps, but am also looking for useful productivity apps, podcasting, and just useful apps in general. 

I've downloaded perhaps a few dozen already but haven't made much use of many of them besides social networking apps and some Christian apps. 

Here are some of the Christian apps I've downloaded although I've only made significant use of a handful so far:

Sermon Audio
Ligonier
TGC
RTS Mobile
Logos
AiG
ESV Bible
Bible (You Version)
Grace to You
Olive Tree
WSC Media
Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions
Sovereign Grace Baptist Church
1689 London Baptist Confession
A Puritan Catechism
Bible Reading Plan (M'Cheyne)
Got Questions? (Not Reformed but sometimes helpful nonetheless)
Focal Point Ministries (Mike Fabarez)
ThruTheBible (I have to confess enjoying listening to Dr. McGee once in a while)
Bible Gateway
HCSB Bible Reader
Hymn Lyrics 
Open Hymnal Lite
MySword
Third Mill 
Unreached of the Day
Bethlehem Baptist Church
Refnet
Heidelberg Catechism
Reformed Outfitters
Covenant Theological Seminary
Christian Forums
GPTS Mobile
Truth for Life
Redeemer Presbyterian
Leading the Way (Michael Youssef)
NOBTS Mobile (can this really be the only one of the 6 SBC seminaries with an app? However, two SBC related schools have one, Criswell College and MABTS)

I know there are many other apps for local churches. 

With regard to social networking what are your favorite Twitter apps? So far the only one's I've used are UberSocial (which was my app on BBY) and Plume. Neither of these seem to allow you to use the original RT feature in which you can edit the tweet. That's despite the fact that you can do that with the BlackBerry version of UberSocial (formerly UberTwitter.) Are there any apps that allow you to do that? I use TweetDeck's web application on my laptop but their app is being discontinued for Android, etc. I've downloaded a few others but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Chris,

You seem to have identified most of what I have already, even some new ones, thanks.

As for your comment about UberSocial, I use it on my S3 and am able to edit RT's. I think you choose the menu instead of automatically RTing.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2013)

AndrewOfCymru said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> You seem to have identified most of what I have already, even some new ones, thanks.
> 
> As for your comment about UberSocial, I use it on my S3 and am able to edit RT's. I think you choose the menu instead of automatically RTing.



Thanks, Andrew. I think I looked in the menu or setting and couldn't find anything. But I'll look again.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 8, 2013)

That's all the apps you have? Better get a few dozen more.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2013)

A5pointer said:


> That's all the apps you have? Better get a few dozen more.



I do have some more (maybe a few dozen) but those are most of the Christian ones I have.

EDIT: You convinced me that I didn't have enough, so I just downloaded Haven Today, Moody Radio, Bott Radio Network, Worldview Weekend, Pirate Christian Radio, Issues, Etc. and OnePlace, some of which I'll probably never use. I do sometimes like listening to some of the music on Moody Radio and Haven Today has been pretty good the few times I've listened to it.

I could probably spend a couple of hours adding news and other apps too.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

As far as Christian apps, there are many books and reference works that are available as single apps. The only one I use regularly is Morning and Evening. This app is very well designed and it's a great devotional. You can also find Faith's Checkbook from Spurgeon.

Another highly recommended app is Psalms for Worship. It is not free, but it was worth it for me and I have been using it as I'm able in devotions. It has the lyrics of the Psalms from the RPCNA psalter and plays the music as well. 

EDIT: Another great pay app is the Reformation Study Bible. The notes are good enough if you want them, but it also has a great interface and the ability to look at the Greek text underneath. 

Here are a few other apps I frequently use on my phone that you may find useful:

AirDroid : Manage your phone from a computer over wifi.
Andie Graph : Run a graphing calculator (including a TI83) from your phone. Message me if you need help getting a ROM, as this is all you'll need in this otherwise free app.
Evernote : Sync notes between devices and your computer. I use it for all of my class notes as a student, but useful for lots of things.
Local : Probably included on most phones these days, but great when you're looking for a restaurant, gas station, or something else in an unknown area.
MyBookDroid : Keep track of your library. Scan them in and sort.
Swiftkey : This is a must have. Costs a couple of bucks, but best keyboard I have ever used. I have your same phone and my typing got much quicker when I got this app.

I don't use an office suite so much on my phone, more on my tablet, and recommend using Drive. If you need more features, the most feature filled app I have found is the Softmaker suite for Android, which is a pay app. The best music player I have found (and I have used Android devices as my main music players for five years at least) is PowerAmp. Let me know if you want any other suggestions as I am a pretty heavy Android user... between my phone and my tablet (which is a Transformer, so it functions like a laptop as well) most of my computer use takes place on Android devices.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2013)

Jake said:


> As far as Christian apps, there are many books and reference works that are available as single apps. The only one I use regularly is Morning and Evening. This app is very well designed and it's a great devotional. You can also find Faith's Checkbook from Spurgeon.
> 
> Another highly recommended app is Psalms for Worship. It is not free, but it was worth it for me and I have been using it as I'm able in devotions. It has the lyrics of the Psalms from the RPCNA psalter and plays the music as well.
> 
> ...



I just may take you up on it! I did see the Psalms app. Having heard so much about it, I downloaded Evernote as well but haven't used it yet. I'll look into Swiftkey too, having already had my share of frustration with the keyboard, perhaps especially with Facebook.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> [I'll look into Swiftkey too, having already had my share of frustration with the keyboard, perhaps especially with Facebook.



There is a free trial available: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...S50b3VjaHR5cGUuc3dpZnRrZXkucGhvbmUudHJpYWwiXQ..

Thus, it really cannot hurt too much to try it out. The best way to use Swiftkey is to just peck quickly and rely on great autocorrection... I used to prefer Swype-type keyboards, but I was noticeably faster after getting Swiftkey.


----------



## tommyb (Apr 10, 2013)

The sermonaudio.com app for the ipad is just great. If there is an android version you should definitely check it out.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 11, 2013)

tommyb said:


> The sermonaudio.com app for the ipad is just great. If there is an android version you should definitely check it out.



There is. I had listed it above as one I had downloaded. It looks like it might have been the first one I downloaded. Because of the 4G network and the phone it's better than their BBY app although that one was not terrible.


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 11, 2013)

Chris has a lot of good ones. Here are a few others:

Voice of the Martyrs prayer calendar for the persecuted church
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.persecution.prayercalendar]

Desiring God Fighter Verses
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fighterverses.android

Bible.is
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.faithcomesbyhearing.android.bibleis

Daily Devotions by John Piper
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.desiringgod.solidjoys

Shortyz crosswords
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.totsp.crossword.shortyz


----------

